# Apple TV



## Vladimok (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous me dire ce qu'apporte réellement l'APPLE TV ?

Merci


----------



## Vinz187 (23 Mars 2012)

le partage de ta bibliothèque itunes (mac iphone ) (musique vidéos )
Des photos aussi
accès youtube ( et d'autres sites (inutile) pour suivre le baseball par exemple)


----------



## sparo (23 Mars 2012)

Tu oublie AirPlay 

Pour envoyer le son et/ou l'image de tes Mac, iPhone iPad vers la télé


----------



## jeanbart (23 Mars 2012)

Pour aiplay, je suis plus nuancé, voir mon post :

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'apple tv 3 avec l'ipod touch 3 ainsi qu'une tv philips connecté.
L os de l'ipod touch set le 5.1

Je suis capable de visualiser les photos et vidéos de l'ipod touch sur la télé via l'airplay et l'apple tv. Par contre, concernant, les applications, le son sort bien de la télé mais je n'ai aucune image sur la télé. Bizarre...Impossible également d'avoir safari via l'airplay.

J'ai vérifié les branchements hdmi, rien n'y fait.

Merci de votre aide ...


J'ajoute qu'après essai : ma tv relié à l'apple tv lit parfaitement ( audio et video ) des vidéos dans l'itunes de mon imac via l'aiplay.
Les branchements sont bons.
Mais pourquoi donc, je ne peux pas utiliser l'airplay pour les applications jeux, safari....

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Vinz187 (23 Mars 2012)

j'ai la 2iem génération, j'ai pas utilisé pour safari ou des applications


----------



## Vladimok (23 Mars 2012)

Alors cela ne sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## Vinz187 (24 Mars 2012)

ça dépend de son utilisation et de son équipement.

Je viens de regarder la présentation de Mountair Lion, il y a un ajout sur le partage de l'apple tv

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/mountain-lion/features.html#video-mountainlion


----------

